# Dragon Dreams



## Starbeast (Aug 6, 2010)

*DRAGON DREAMS*
*Add your Dragon related items here if you like*​


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Starbeast (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Starbeast (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Starbeast (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## The Judge (Aug 6, 2010)

They're wonderful pictures, Starbeast, but I'm rather assuming that you didn't create them all yourself as the signatures on them vary.  Do you know whether the copyright holders are happy for them to be reproduced here?


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 7, 2010)

*End of the Dreams........................*



The Judge said:


> They're wonderful pictures, Starbeast, but I'm rather assuming that you didn't create them all yourself as the signatures on them vary. Do you know whether the copyright holders are happy for them to be reproduced here?


 



*Oh, I need permission..........ah well, all good things must come to an end. Very well, I won't post or use any more images.*

*Look, I even changed my avatar, I made it myself.*

*Thanks for the info The Judge. - *STARBEAST


----------



## The Judge (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't know if you're misunderstanding me, Starbeast.  You don't need our permission to post these here.  But the laws of copyright mean that the copyright holders can get justifiably annoyed -- and seek monetary compensation -- if their created pieces are reproduced without consent.  If consent has been granted eg if these are on a site with some kind of "Anyone can copy these" message, then that's fine.  Was that the case, do you know?

Otherwise, if you want to share images which interest you and there is no consent to reproduce, I think the usual thing to do is to link to the site on which they appear.


----------



## Boneman (Aug 7, 2010)

Starbeast, I love the first one... They're all good, though.


----------

